# Love the euro shop in Paphos



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

What a bargain of a shop

So much so that I spent a fortune lol

How on earth they sell some of the items for a euro is unbelievable !! but great !:clap2:


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Euro Shop*



philly said:


> What a bargain of a shop
> 
> So much so that I spent a fortune lol
> 
> How on earth they sell some of the items for a euro is unbelievable !! but great !:clap2:


Yep I heard it sells some great stuff for only a euro,problem is youve spent 20 to 30 euro in 5 min. :crazy:


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

philly said:


> What a bargain of a shop
> 
> So much so that I spent a fortune lol
> 
> How on earth they sell some of the items for a euro is unbelievable !! but great !:clap2:


I must pay a visit when I get there! Where is it?

Donna


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> I must pay a visit when I get there! Where is it?
> 
> Donna


Follow the Mesogi road to just before the turn off to Anavargos. Look out for D&N vets on the right. The Euro shop is near the vets.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Monty said:


> Yep I heard it sells some great stuff for only a euro,problem is youve spent 20 to 30 euro in 5 min. :crazy:


You are exactly right,everything is so cheap you just kep filling your trolley and indeed when I got to the check out it was just over 50 euros 

I did however have a lot of things ( around 45 to be exact lol )

There are some great bargains there though can t wait to go again :clap2:


----------



## renel60 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi going in june, could someone tell me where in paphos the shop is thanks


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Woke up this morning and the weather didn't look too great, so thought we would take a trip to the Euro Shop. Never been there, as we don't get to Paphos very often (too far away), so it will make a nice change. It was advertised on the back cover the the Grapevine this month.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

renel60 said:


> Hi going in june, could someone tell me where in paphos the shop is thanks


Its on the main road out of Paphos towards Tsada and Polis. Once you getpast most of the furniture shops etc look out on the right for D&N Vets. Its set back off the road a bit. The euro shop is near the vets. It has flags flying outside.


----------



## renel60 (Apr 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Its on the main road out of Paphos towards Tsada and Polis. Once you getpast most of the furniture shops etc look out on the right for D&N Vets. Its set back off the road a bit. The euro shop is near the vets. It has flags flying outside.


Thank you look forward to it.


----------

